# Customer responses to using cell phones to process payments



## soapsydaisy (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been out of the market scene for several years now after a decade of working at farmer's markets and street fairs. I was just wondering how receptive customers are about using card readers attached to cell phones. Are people generally open to this method of payment?


----------



## gratia (Jan 12, 2013)

I think people actually respond really well to it.  I hear customers say all the time how they love being able to use the Square.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 14, 2013)

I actually used the PayPal Here reader on my iPad at my last show and made about 60% of my sales with it. No one seemed hesitant to let me swipe their card. I don't know if I would have had as high of sales as I did without it. With debit cards, people don't carry as much cash as they used to, so it's really convenient for them. I also think people are willing to spend more on a card than they would with cash.


----------



## SpellboundSoaps (Feb 7, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> I also think people are willing to spend more on a card than they would with cash.



This is actually spot on. I'm taking an online business course and I am a psychology major originally and this was something that has been talked about rigirously in both business and psychology. People don't see the cash in their hands so they don't miss it. If people come with only cash they will spend what they have and nothing more. However, if they have access to "unlimited" funds as they might with their card they are a little more loose with the money.

My 84 year old grandma who likes to put everything on her credit card to collect the points (she gets cash back and/or free hotel rooms) had zero problem with using the Paypal Here card at the mechanics last week. Even was able to sign on his phone just fine. This, coming from a woman who won't order anything over the phone because people listening in can hear the beeps and get her credit card number or order from Amazon because some hacker might get it from her computer! 

I don't think you will have a problem with it and if you do let them know you are happy to take cash and make sure you know where the ATM is located at and can direct them to it in case they say they don't have any cash.


----------



## PippiL (Mar 19, 2013)

I never had a problem, but be careful with paypal here.I had a customer who I personally knew, she bought stuff for 76.00 Dollars and did a chargeback, since she couldn't remember my business name on her credit statement.Well, it all turned very ugly, they reversed the chargeback and Paypal refused to give me my money back, they took out of my account.Than I found this and much more.https://www.facebook.com/NoPayPal?fref=ts
 had to make peace with this situation.
I'm going to use the square now.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 19, 2013)

My sister has the Square (or something similar) for her iPad and she loves it.  It makes processing transactions so much easier.


----------



## maya (Mar 19, 2013)

I goes over really well with my customers. And I have used it as a customer and really liked it.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 19, 2013)

I have both the Paypal card reader and the Square. I have used both as a customer as well and I appreciate the ability to use my card because I so very rarely carry cash.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 19, 2013)

PippiL said:


> ...it all turned very ugly, they reversed the chargeback and Paypal refused to give me my money back, they took out of my account.....



Well, just for the record, any customer can and will do a chargeback at any time for pretty much any reason, regardless of the payment processor. 

PayPal gets a bad rap in part because many inexperienced small biz owners use it. But do a google search on "the square sucks" (or whatever payment processor you're interested in) before you decide PayPal is the only one with "issues".

Yes, the seller usually ends up on the wrong end of any bad payment incident, whether it's a bad check, CC chargeback, use of a stolen card, etc. After 12 years in business, I realize it's all part of the game, whether I like it or not. 

Thankfully this kind of problem occurs in far less than 1% of my transactions, so I do my best to not let it sour my life too much. 

I will also add, to respond to the OP's question, that I agree with the rest of the posters. Being able to swipe a CC = more money in my pocket, compared with taking only cash or checks. Be sure to practice with your card reader before crunch time, though -- learn how to swipe a card correctly and get familiar with the process so you don't get flustered at the show and make mistakes due to inexperience. --DeeAnna


----------



## PippiL (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for setting me straight DeeAnna.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 19, 2013)

The only problem that I've had with PaypalHere is that after originally using it on my iPad, I tried to use it on my cell phone.  Well, I got through the whole transaction and got to the screen where she signed it and then walked away.  And when I hit "charge," my phone said that I had to turn on my GPS settings to use that app.  Which I did, but then the transaction was lost.  $10 down the drain.  So turn on your GPS settings before using it on a phone.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey, PippiL, I do appreciate how angry and frustrated you must feel -- and I totally understand why a person might daydream about slipping some lye-heavy soap  in the showers of the PayPal powers-that-be. (Just kidding.)

My latest incident is with a long-standing wholesale customer who placed a $400 order late last year. She had always paid on time before, so I never gave it a second thought when we shipped the order to her on "net 30" terms. (Translation: I ship your order, and you get 30 days after that to pay.)

Problem was, this time she *didn't* pay, even after several polite, then pointed reminders. So I started calling around, found her bookkeeper, and learned she was trying to dump the business and had intentionally decided to not pay her bills. Needless to say, I'm taking that one to small claims court.  :sad:

... um ... okay ... where's that bad batch of soap ... I need a bar fast! :razz:


----------



## paillo (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been so glad to have the Square, it has definitely increased my sales at fairs and markets, and customers without much cash really appreciate it. My only issue has been that I'm not very tall, and in areas with poor reception I've had to ask a tall person to hold it up high to get a better signal and help me complete the transaction. Luckily there's always been a tall, trustworthy person on hand 

Awww DeeAnna, that's TERRIBLE, that's a LOT of money!


----------



## PippiL (Mar 20, 2013)

That is awful DeeAnna, I'm sorry that happened to you. I can't believe, that there are people like that, but there are.I really appreciate you telling us your story and letting me know, this will happen.That is a lot of money ! Good luck in small claims court.Over a year ago, some idiot crashed in to my parked car and had no insurance and drivers license, to this day he didn't pay.I was thinking small claims court, but it's no guarantee for them to give you the money.Good luck to you.


----------



## Twisty Stitches (Apr 4, 2013)

*That's good to know*

That is one thing I am going to have to do, get more familiar with my Paypal swipe. I am so glad that I have found this site. You guys are a font of valuable information. 

LeAnn (Owner)
Twisty Stitches
Http:// twistystitches.biz


----------



## coloradoair (Apr 28, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlFOE5IyzQo[/ame]

a nice comparison of Square and PayPal


----------



## Badger (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for posting the video with the comparison of Square and pay Pal, that helped make things a lot clearer as to the differences and options between the two.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm waiting for my Square to arrive. I do think if will increase sales but that the real improvement will be at holiday shows. Btw, I'll be using it on my android phone.


----------



## Badger (Apr 28, 2013)

I have ab android, but not a phone... I think I am going to have to get a mobile hotspot or something for my android, but I have looked into prices for those and they aren't terrible all things considered... plus well, I could use my android in more places.


----------



## nebetmiw (May 26, 2013)

Wow this has been a big help.


----------



## pamielynn (May 26, 2013)

Some people definitely spend more if you take the cards. I love square, but my iPad is wi-fi only, so I usually have to use PayPal here with my phone. I haven't had one person yet who was uncomfortable with it - the exception being my own mother


----------

